# Wear safety glasses, always! Here's why.



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Did you notice that I always wear safety glasses? I had an accident a year ago. Received a commercial slingshot, unpacked it and drew it out, empty, just to test the band resistance. The fork attachment came of and the band hit me in the eye. Here is what it looked like a week afterwards:



















Remember, no projectile. Just the lash of the band. Now it is safety glasses for sure.

Jörg


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I had noticed and though it pretty silly; I no longer do. Kind of like how I never wore safety specs when I used the grinder and ended up having to have metal dug out of the centre of my right cornea.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I hope you are 100% better, BTW.










Arrrrrrr!


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks. I am better, but the eye is permanently damaged, will never fully recover.


----------



## ARB (Dec 31, 2009)

This can't be emphasised enough. I think that all commercial manufacturers should include a pair of safety glasses with every slingshot

It is awful that Jorg's eyesight is permanently damaged, even if the damage is only slight. If I were Jorg I would consider talking about safety glasses for a few seconds at the start of every video. That would be one way of getting through to people.

When I was a kid i never used any kind of eye protection when shooting my Black Widow. I did a lot of shooting and never had a band break or hit me in the face. How lucky was I.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I notice you still shoot right-eyed.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

ZDP-189 said:


> I notice you still shoot right-eyed.


My vision did return in general, but I will need reading glasses for short distances and also the pupil is wider than the other one, more sensitive against light.

The lense is a little less transparent (glaucoma), the "fogging" is caused by the trauma. I do not notice that very much, though - maybe some day I have to replace the lense with an artificial one.

So in a way I was lucky. COuld have lost that eye, easily.

Jörg


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Ouch! Sorry to hear that you wont recover! That is a lesson hard learned!


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

AaronC said:


> Ouch! Sorry to hear that you wont recover! That is a lesson hard learned!


It is OK. I live a risky life. Motorbikes, fast cars in the land of no speed limits, martial arts, weapons of many kind - that does take its toll. Scars and partly uncurable injuries decorate a man's body.

Jörg


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Jorg I appreciate you sharing this regetable experience. I will never risk it again nor will I shoot around someone who had no eye protection. You have well made your point. anything can happen.


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

I concur and agree 110%. Eyesight is too important, to mess about. Its so important to me, I have custom prescription Transitions lenses for my tactical glasses. I don't think all have to go that extreme, but after being in the military, you just don't mess around when it comes to your peepers.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I have the same type too Nick. Eyesight is WAY too important to mess with. People say tapered bands always break at the pouch. Well 90% of the time yes,but that last 10% isn't worth the risk. I've had bands break lengthwise and come back like a whip with pointed edges-not fun. I was actually cut once on the cheek by a split band. That could've been an eye. Flatband


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

I have caught all my band tears so far.. And maybe one has been at the pouch. Rest by the forks.. You just never know.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

That is also the reason I am always telling the new shooters not to stretch bands to there ultimate limit. When stretched to there ultimate limit they tend to tear linear instead of across the band and can even damage plastic safety glasses. The ultimate strength of latex is awesome. And yes always, always wear safety glasses! The only time I ever was slapped really hard (I have been lucky) was with a heavy tube that came off. Joerg, I hope that you eye heals itself completely with time. -- Tex


----------



## SnodyKnives (Mar 15, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Ouch! Sorry to hear that you wont recover! That is a lesson hard learned!


It is OK. I live a risky life. Motorbikes, fast cars in the land of no speed limits, martial arts, weapons of many kind - that does take its toll. Scars and partly uncurable injuries decorate a man's body.

Jörg
[/quote]

Great post..

Thanks for sharing....

Much Respect...


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

SnodyKnives said:


> Ouch! Sorry to hear that you wont recover! That is a lesson hard learned!


It is OK. I live a risky life. Motorbikes, fast cars in the land of no speed limits, martial arts, weapons of many kind - that does take its toll. Scars and partly uncurable injuries decorate a man's body.

Jörg
[/quote]

Great post..

Thanks for sharing....

Much Respect...
[/quote]

I have had my share of passionate disasters but I admit Im a wimp.


----------

